# Names of basic kicks and punches



## ronodebono (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello,


Please help me to reduce my ignorance and write Korean names of basic hapkido kicks and punches.

Thanks in advance.


Ronalds


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 21, 2007)

There's a sticky thread that links to a few places this has already been discussed.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47421

There's links to terminology on this sticky thread.


----------

